# Giant Snapper



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

My nephew and his friend (10 and 11 year old) were visiting this weekend and wanted to go fishing. It was rougher than expected so we only ran out about 8 miles. As usual I put a live bait out on a flat line as soon as we stop. In 5 minutes the drag started screaming, I assumed it was a big king. After the both fought it for awhile this giant red snapper appeared. It made their day, couldn’t stop talking about it, me either. Took some pictures and released it. Over all they caught close to 30 snapper, and a few small AJ’s. Back to pick up the rest of the family for lunch by 10:30. Fun days for the boys.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice snapper.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll say, big snappahhh


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Not bad for a mile off the beach 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Well....if you weren't before, I'll bet that you are the favorite Uncle now ! Lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad ya got them kiddo's out there to do some fishing!!! More time in a boat then behind a tv screen is AWESOME!


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Nice job! A fishing experience like that will keep them interested in fishing for a lifetime.

I’m shocked he survived snapper season.


----------



## CARMA (Mar 17, 2015)

Catch and release is what fishing will be when they grow up. Maybe they will snapper flavored tofu by then.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Carma, I love that avatar!


----------

